# BRBR new hunting area



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Option E was a success! Thanks for those who supported it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I supported it in-spite of SFW being the first Rep listed.

Hats off to you guys who put yourselves on the front lines to tackle this option rjefre and king E and others..

However, I will remain a sceptic about SFW for a few years regarding this. Time will tell if involving them was the right move.

Glad it was approved, I hope it was done by "we the people"

AND to others on here, I'll be the first to say lets refrain from the political debate and organized group interest on this one and see where it goes.

I'll remain positive and cant wait to see what kind of further opportunities I can find myself in.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I am totally amazed that they actually accepted public input on this, especially after they first came up with their own weird boundaries without any public input. It will give foot soldiers a lot of new options...especially for upland hunting. It gives boaters some new areas too. Nothing is perfect, but this is a win in my book.
R


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

How much of this new area is accessible by a mud boat with the current water levels?

From what I can tell it looks like it is mostly air boat or foot soldier access.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone know if the "D" Line dike will be open to foot traffic? I'm wondering if I can access units 7 and 8 without an airboat.

Thanks to those who helped make this happen! I'm excited to explore some of those new areas this fall.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

MallardFlew said:


> How much of this new area is accessible by a mud boat with the current water levels?
> 
> From what I can tell it looks like it is mostly air boat or foot soldier access.


That is my impression as well after looking at the map above. Not against it at all, but from my viewpoint, there will be very little added to what I can already get to in my 17' duck boat with a 27 hp long tail motor. Foot soldiers and upland bird chasers should be pleased.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Anyone know if the "D" Line dike will be open to foot traffic? I'm wondering if I can access units 7 and 8 without an airboat.
> 
> Thanks to those who helped make this happen! I'm excited to explore some of those new areas this fall.


Under the 4 other proposals that were put forth by the Feds themselves they offered no real new boating area for jon boats. Through this process the balanced approach had to be taken with huntable area and rest area kept in check Area 8 and 7 will be foot accessible via parking in the SE corner of unit 2. So its not only an "air boat" area. It is permissible to use airboats. having half of unit 6 open was a huge win for us as hunters. That area was not in any of the other proposals offered by the Feds. This truly is a win for us as a user group. a balanced approach was foremost at the lead of this.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Is this going to change this year or next year, current BRBR hunting map is still the old one. And well done!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Raptor1 said:


> Is this going to change this year or next year, current BRBR hunting map is still the old one. And well done!


 It goes into effect this year.

they just changed the hunting brochure to reflect the changes,
https://www.fws.gov/uploadedFiles/Bear_River_Migratory_Bird_Refuge_Hunting_Brochure.pdf

.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> I am totally amazed that they actually accepted public input on this, especially after they first came up with their own weird boundaries without any public input. It will give foot soldiers a lot of new options...especially for upland hunting. It gives boaters some new areas too. Nothing is perfect, but this is a win in my book.
> R


Honestly, im down right SHOCKED that the decision went this way.

Ill go eat my crow sammich now...lol.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Longgun said:


> Honestly, im down right SHOCKED that the decision went this way.
> 
> Ill go eat my crow sammich now...lol.


I'm guilty of that also.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Longgun said:


> Honestly, im down right SHOCKED that the decision went this way.
> 
> Ill go eat my crow sammich now...lol.


Probably better than gadwall.;-)


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you Ryan Zinke!

I couldn't help myself Jon


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Thank you Ryan Zinke!
> 
> I couldn't help myself Jon


#MAGA


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Thank you Ryan Zinke!
> 
> I couldn't help myself Jon


What role did Greg Sheehan play in this? There's a story by him in this month's DU magazine, and at the very end it says he resigned from Fish and Wildlife. What's the deal?



Stimmy said:


> #MAGA


I'm tired of winning.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

paddler said:


> Probably better than gadwall.;-)


You keep talking like that and I could quite possibly never shoot a Gadwall again.. giving me the hebejebies


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler said:


> What role did Greg Sheehan play in this?


A very substantial role. You can see the details at this link: Greg Sheehan, Fish and Wildlife Service Principal Deputy Director


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> You keep talking like that and I could quite possibly never shoot a Gadwall again.. giving me the hebejebies


Some people like them, and I think the taste depends to a degree on what they're eating. I have yet to eat a good one. Fool me once, ...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler said:


> Some people like them, and I think the taste depends to a degree on what they're eating. I have yet to eat a good one. Fool me once, ...


If I can get people to eat merganser - and like it - I'm fairly certain I can get anybody to eat and enjoy gadwall.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

dubob said:


> If I can get people to eat merganser - and like it - I'm fairly certain I can get anybody to eat and enjoy gadwall.


No thanks. I hope to shoot only pintail, cans and GWT this year. Unless I get bored or desperate. I'll have a camera along, so maybe I'll get some gaddie photos. Rather shoot them with a camera than a gun.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

paddler said:


> No thanks. I hope to shoot only pintail, cans and GWT this year. Unless I get bored or desperate. I'll have a camera along, so maybe I'll get some gaddie photos. Rather shoot them with a camera than a gun.


I might broaden my duck species hit list this season, it all depends if I can pull myself out of the mallard holes..Those greenheaded birds are a curse!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> Those greenheaded birds are a curse!


A curse you say?!?! I'd gladly take that curse from you!!

Just giving you crap Nate - I can easily ascertain from your posts the amount of time and effort you have dedicated to 'finding' the curse of greenheads!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I went for drive this morning around unit 2 its bone dry. Stopped by the visitor center on the way out for info. The water control structure is finished. They are hoping to burn unit 2 phrag at the end of the month or the first week of October. The bear river is full. Bear river club looks full. Non hunting units have water & birds. They are hoping to have the new boundaries on the spur posted before the hunt.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I went for drive this morning around unit 2 its bone dry. Stopped by the visitor center on the way out for info. The water control structure is finished. They are hoping to burn unit 2 phrag at the end of the month or the first week of October. The bear river is full. Bear river club looks full. Non hunting units have water & birds. They are hoping to have the new boundaries on the spur posted before the hunt.


The bear river appears to be full as the river is held back by the Refuge. Although the appearance of the river being full sadly the CFS is in summer draw down for agriculture. 230 cfs is the latest flow at the Corinne gauge. The cfs summer fluctuations are between 160-240. When the refuge finally gets some the water, the cfs is usually around 2000. Non hunting units take precedence for target species. The BRC gets a good portion of water from the Malad River as they own the rights. My neighbor found that out the hard way as he filed a permit for a shallow well in Garland and the BRC protested and stopped him. I have my hunch that the burn won't happen until the latter part of Oct as the Feds are running crazy with this years wildfire season. My bet is unit 2D won't get water until first of November. I had one Fed tell me they might not fill it and burn in the spring. I let him know that wasn't a favorable option. Anyhow understanding how the water works up here in box Elder County is a crazy deal. And in drought season it's pretty interesting listening to the farmers...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

paddler said:


> What role did Greg Sheehan play in this?


He is speaking at the UWA meeting tomorrow night in Bountiful. Come and listen.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I just can't see them getting a burn permit this year.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

king eider said:


> He is speaking at the UWA meeting tomorrow night in Bountiful. Come and listen.


Sadly, I'm unavailable. I'd really like to hear what they have to say. Will there be any minutes available to the public, or a transcript?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

JerryH said:


> I just can't see them getting a burn permit this year.


Why not? They haven't had a problem burning down the rest of the state this year, I doubt now is the time they'd be too concerned about it


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I just can't see them getting a burn permit this year.


Wont be much of a problem in Box Elder County. Farmers have been burning grain fields for the past month.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

How in the world did the Feds at BRBR get the new boundaries printed in their guidebook so quickly? These things usually are slow going.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, several weeks ago we expected an announcement that would be favorable to Utah's waterfowlers, but it didn't happen. I am guessing that they got started on the printing of the new maps while they stalled us on making the announcement. To me, that would explain how they got the maps done so quickly. I've been wrong before though...
R


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I might broaden my duck species hit list this season, it all depends if I can pull myself out of the mallard holes..Those greenheaded birds are a curse!


The last day of the swan hunt last season with a tag to fill. The pesky Mallards, couple Widgeon and a Pin decided they liked the swan decoys better.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Those greenheaded birds are a curse!
> ...


It is I'm telling you!! You know how hard it is passing on nice looking gadwall, wigeon and GWT, waiting for those bloody Greenheads!?!? You'd think by now I'd at least be able to bust down 1 GH limit!

Hey, you yourself ain't no stranger to the Greenhead if I'm not mistaken


----------

